# rabbit and chickens



## Blackhereford boy (May 29, 2012)

Can rabbits and chickens be housed together


----------



## brentr (May 29, 2012)

Couple different ways to interpret your question: 1) rabbits in cages located inside chicken coop.  Lots of folks do this, just make sure that chickens can't roost on top of cages and poop all over the rabbits.  2) rabbits and chickens free roaming together in same space.  I have seen some situations where they roam together and everything seems fine.  Biggest concern for me would be an aggressive rooster that attacks rabbits to drive them away from hens.  Not aware of any cases where does have litters in nests and there have been no problems with chickens attacking nest.

I'd keep them separated by cages for the rabbits in the same space if it were me.


----------



## terri9630 (May 29, 2012)

brentr said:
			
		

> Couple different ways to interpret your question: 1) rabbits in cages located inside chicken coop.  Lots of folks do this, just make sure that chickens can't roost on top of cages and poop all over the rabbits.  2) rabbits and chickens free roaming together in same space.  I have seen some situations where they roam together and everything seems fine.  Biggest concern for me would be an aggressive rooster that attacks rabbits to drive them away from hens.  Not aware of any cases where does have litters in nests and there have been no problems with chickens attacking nest.
> 
> I'd keep them separated by cages for the rabbits in the same space if it were me.


I'm having a problem with hens attacking and killing my broody hens chicks.  I can't imagine the chickens not going after kits.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (May 29, 2012)

free ranging in a coop and hate when that happens


----------



## terri9630 (May 29, 2012)

Right now the hen with chicks is in the coop. Everyone else has been kicked out and they aren't happy about it.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 30, 2012)

Ya, I would think that the nest of the bunnies would be eaten by hens... I had a nest of baby mice that I found and the chickens gobbled them right up. Baby bunnies don't look much different from baby mice.


----------



## mama24 (May 30, 2012)

I have a male pet rabbit that goes wherever he wants. He eats chicken feed with the chickens and hay with the goats. LOL. I would think a girl would be smart enough to not try to nest in the chicken coop if she were able to get out, not a good idea to keep her trapped in there b/c the chickens WILL eat the babies for sure. We had a girl, sister to the little buck, but I think she got eaten by the fox we've been having trouble with. She was always under the shed and did not go into the chicken or goat areas nearly as often as the little buck. Since she disappeared, he is there all the time now. He even plays chase with my goat kid.


----------



## munkeygurl (Jun 5, 2012)

I've had a male rabbit live with a few chickens, but if it's a female I would not keep them together.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 7, 2012)

ok they r young rabbits and aren't old enough to breed yet so ill try when this rain stops


----------



## secuono (Jun 7, 2012)

Chickens over rabbits= disease.
Rabbits over chickens= feeding frenzy. 

As long as the birds cannot get over the rabbits, you won't have issues. But if it's an enclosed space, you will need more/better ventilation. 
I have hanging rabbit cages in my chicken run, birds cannot get on top of them, no problems. In the coop, I use it for Winter breeding and I've put tarps over the cages and clean them once a week.


----------

